# Strange Rainbow



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out this strange rainbow my son caught at Meadow creek pond in Roy, my son wanted to try out his new fishing bag and I thought a few planters would do the trick, not to mention it's less than a mile from home. He caught a little six-inch tiger trout first and then this one. I had a guy there tell me it was a brooder fish that the DWR adds to the other stocked fish when they are done with them. I have never heard of this so I don't know if it's true. My son is happy and that is truly what matters.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Ya I have heard of brooder trout before, still confused about em, Strange Lookin things eh? They stock brooder lake trout in salem pond.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Grousehunter.
I saw you and your son at the pond today.
I was fishing over at the South end with a fly rod.
Yes the big Rainbow that your son caught is a brood stock Rainbow that came from the Egan Hatchery in Loa Ut.
The fish live in concrete ponds which causes the tails and fins to wear down as if the fish were rubbing against sandpaper all their lives. 
That fish was probably stocked in the pond in earily February.
The fish that were stocked last week were very small [6" average] Rainbow Trout.
Good to see your son landed one of the big fish!
Grandpa D.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

that is one ugly looking fish. Did it fight much?


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I saw you and your son at the pond today


Sorry I did not meet you, were you there with your family? You were the second person I saw fly-fishing there, I may give it a try one of these days. Maybe I will run into you again, my son gets bored easy and I am always looking for a new fishing buddy.



Jigz said:


> that is one ugly looking fish. Did it fight much?


Well it didn't appear so, but my son seemed to have a little trouble reeling him in. I was shocked at the size, never thought I would see a fish that big in a community pond. :shock:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I live in Roy and have not fished that pond, but it looks like fun. Maybe I'll see you there sometime!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

i fished that last summer with my twin boys. didn't catch any trout but i caught 2 nice catfish out of there they were 18 and 20in's we also caught a bunch of blue gills or sunfish.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice Fish!!! 

My buddy caught one just like that up at Echo a few weeks ago, He just let it go. We thought he had gotten his tail eating from another fish.. thanks for the info... 8)


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

fish looks like it is smiling in the first picture


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have caught the goofy lookin' fish before too. So wierd without the fins! :lol:


----------

